# Fehlermeldung beim Aufstarten



## Terrance & Philipp (29. Januar 2004)

Hallo!

Ich habe SuSE Linux 9 installiert und die Harddisk dann in einen anderen Computer gesteckt. (Alter PII bei dem das Booten von CD aus irgendeinem Grund nicht geht.)

Wenn ich versuche zu starten, dann bleibt er bei diesen Zeilen stehen.


```
INIT: version 2.82 booting
INIT: Entering runlevel 3
INIT: Id "5" respawning too fast: disabled for 5 minutes
INIT: Id "4" respawning too fast: disabled for 5 minutes
INIT: Id "3" respawning too fast: disabled for 5 minutes
INIT: Id "2" respawning too fast: disabled for 5 minutes
INIT: Id "1" respawning too fast: disabled for 5 minutes
INIT: Id "6" respawning too fast: disabled for 5 minutes
INIT: no more proccesses left in this runlevel
```

Wie kann ich Linux Linux trotzdem starten? Oder kann ich es irgendwie direkt auf dem alten PC installieren? (Bios update?)

Grüsse
Michael


----------



## fluessig (29. Januar 2004)

Versuchs doch mit einer DOS Bootdiskette mit CD unterstützung (zB. Win98 Bootdisk) und ruf von dort die Installation für Linux auf. Man müsste aber auch mit Hilfe der SuSE CDs eine entsprechende Diskette erstellen können, weiß aber nicht wie.


----------



## Terrance & Philipp (29. Januar 2004)

Nun das habe ich am Anfang auch versucht. Ich konnte die CD auch anwählen und habe drauf rumgesucht ob ich irgendeine Datei ausführen kann die mich zum Setup führt. Ich hab allerdings keine gefunden. Weisst du gleich welche Datei ich ausführen muss?


----------

